# Paper Towel Holder



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Until fairly recently, I had to travel 100 miles to buy paper towels. My local burg of Catemaco did not include them in their repetoire. But, please don´t give me any crap about their ecological wastefulness.

It took me a year or so to introduce my now wife to their usefulness, and I now seem to have a hundred feet decorated with them, and also a half dozen stores stocking them.

But for years now I am looking for the common 99 cent plastic paper towel holder available on special in any US grocery store. Heck, I would probably pay 2.99.

In Mexico I, would gladly pay 10 bucks if I could find one. But no such luck in Walmart, Costco, Soriana, Chedraui, etc. Yes, I have seen indigenous wood works approaching their similarity. 

But where can I find a simplistic plastic paper towel holder using simple tension to hold a roll of paper in place, with two little holes on its support bar to install right above my slanted 22 knive holder block, which at present serves as its home, without making a 700 mile trip to the US border, and forgetting to buy it each time I go there?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dongringo said:


> Until fairly recently, I had to travel 100 miles to buy paper towels. My local burg of Catemaco did not include them in their repetoire. But, please don´t give me any crap about their ecological wastefulness.
> 
> It took me a year or so to introduce my now wife to their usefulness, and I now seem to have a hundred feet decorated with them, and also a half dozen stores stocking them.
> 
> ...


I presume you are trying to be amusing dongringo since your proposition is absurd:

But, if you are, in anyway even half serious about the unavailability of paper towels or paper towel holders in Catemaco, just drive a few kilometers up the road to San Andres or Santiago or take a pleasant journey down to Minatitlan but, then, you are not serious are you? 

You seem concerned that there may be those who would accuse you of being disrespectful of the environment by using paper towels. That´s really funny if you mean Mexicans might reprimand you for using paper towels when they disgrace the planet with their irresponsible use of plastic bottles they leave here and there to grace the landscape.

I remember a few year ago when I decided to put a garbage disposal in my new home in Chiapas and some moron suggested that a garbage disposal was disrespectful of the environment at which I responded that it seemed to me that ground up garbage in their utterly filthy rivers and lakes delivered through home sewage systems seemed a better solution than plastic bags filling landfills. That was the end of that discussion. 

Give me a break.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I presume you are trying to be amusing dongringo since your proposition is absurd:
> 
> But, if you are, in anyway even half serious about the unavailability of paper towels or paper towel holders in Catemaco, just drive a few kilometers up the road to San Andres or Santiago or take a pleasant journey down to Minatitlan but, then, you are not serious are you?
> Give me a break.


I´m dead serious! Go find one!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dongringo said:


> I´m dead serious! Go find one!


OK, dongringo:

If you are serious, we´ll keep that in mind and bring paper towels with us if we decide to stop in Catemaco. Thanks for the warning.

Dawg


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

dongringo said:


> I´m dead serious! Go find one!


I'm pretty sure you could order one online... here in the time it took me to search amazon, I found one for $11.43

There you go, have a good one


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Balboa said:


> I'm pretty sure you could order one online... here in the time it took me to search amazon, I found one for $11.43
> 
> There you go, have a good one


OK, so that implies one could order a roll of kitchen quality paper towels from Amazon if one were resident in Catemaco, Veracruz for the equivalent of about $0.92 US Cents per roll assuming Balboa is indicating that that roll of paper towels would cost $11.43 Mexican Pesos including shipping from wherever those damn things are shipped. 

Well, OK, the town of Catemaco does not sound impressive if one is a paper towel freak but it is located on a picturesque natural lake so let´s give it the benefit of the doubt and let´s also assume the two nearby Tuxtlas are equally unfortunate and have no paper towels for sale locally. Catemaco is nonetheless fortunate to be within about four hours of the Orizaba-Fortin-Córdoba urban complex so I would suggest that if one is stuck in Catemaco, one drive to the Orizaba/Córdoba area and suck up some paper towels thereabouts before returning to Catemaco where one can take each paper towel and make little airplanes out of each of them which he then can sail off of his trailer´s front stoop to piss off his neighbor RVér and then everyone is happy.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

...


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Dawg, he is not looking for paper towels. He has a "half dozen stores now stocking them". He is looking for a paper towel *holder*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

improvise, adapt and overcome...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

ReefHound said:


> Dawg, he is not looking for paper towels. He has a "half dozen stores now stocking them". He is looking for a paper towel *holder*.


Well, Reefhound, I have a paper towel holder provided bt Gawd almighty. I commonly refer to it as "hands". 

I see our friend GringoCarlos is apparently confused between the concepts of sh*tpaper and paper towels so I presume he is from Kansas.

Back in Alabama we used kudzoo to provide butt hygiene but only after the Sears Catalogue was exhausted just after the hand-pushed lawn mower pages gave way to the section on Haley Barbour exclusively designed toilet seats known as Yazoo Gold.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I'd just set the roll (of either type) on it's side and let it rest on the ground or counter top. Most Mexican kitchens and bathrooms I've seen could be described as more "functional" than "aesthetic" or decorative.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Well, Reefhound, I have a paper towel holder provided bt Gawd almighty. I commonly refer to it as "hands".
> 
> I see our friend GringoCarlos is apparently confused between the concepts of sh*tpaper and paper towels so I presume he is from Kansas.
> 
> Back in Alabama we used kudzoo to provide butt hygiene but only after the Sears Catalogue was exhausted just after the hand-pushed lawn mower pages gave way to the section on Haley Barbour exclusively designed toilet seats known as Yazoo Gold.


I see the Dawg doesn't understand what "improvise and adapt" means either, but then again, he didn't have the advantage of electric corncobs like we did in Kansas, once the TVA ran an electric wire down the lane .... stuck to that old catalog. At least kudzu was better than using ragweed.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

GringoCArlos said:


> I see the Dawg doesn't understand what "improvise and adapt" means either, but then again, he didn't have the advantage of electric corncobs like we did in Kansas, once the TVA ran an electric wire down the lane .... stuck to that old catalog. At least kudzu was better than using ragweed.


You´re OK GC. Sorry I misspelled kudzu. Back in Alabama in August during football practice in the afternoon on a particularly hot and humid day during the 1950s , the kudzu grew so fast it could steal your tennis shoes right off your feet and you didn´t ever want to let it creep up to your jock strap.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Apparently there are no connoisseurs of paper towel holders among the 120 some hits the post has received.

To clarify their use, they are a primarily a kitchen utensil to HOLD a roll of paper towels which are the equivalent of rags used in kitchens. The much smaller and softer version is usually called toilet paper and is used for personal hygiene. Judging by the size of the butts of many transiting ****** tourists the former may be applied to the latter.

There are basically 2 types of paper holders: mounted and freestanding. And there are hundreds of different models to choose from ranging from holders made of bamboo, stainless steel, wrought iron, select hardwoods, and of course plastic.

They are available in millions of stores, including gift shops, Amazon, and every grocery chain, but apparently not in Mexican grocery stores.

Generally only some of the mounted plastic paper towel holders, designed to hold a roll by tension, are adequate for one hand operation. Almost all others, need one hand to hold the roll and another to tear off a sheet.

And generally they used to sell for 99 cents, except for Amazon, which now sells them for 1.11. 
See 423 versions here


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

OK, enough about paper towel holders.


----------

